# Help!!!9.9 Honda 4stroke



## Terry Densford (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you for looking! So I have a 1997 Honda 4 stroke manual crank motor on the back of a gheenoe. There’s new gaskets in the carb, jets cleaned, fuel pump new guts(diaphragm, etc), 2new spark plugs, new kill switch. Pull out the choke and get it to start, idle high and then die. WTF is wrong now? Good compression on plugs, taking in air.....just devastated really. Thought I was there. What should I check for? I’m new to this. ANY help and tips would be appreciated! Ready to get on the water! Thanks sooooo much!-Terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2019)

Terry, you first need to figure out if it is spark or fuel you are losing now. You can get an inline spark tester pretty cheap at harbor freight. Put it in line and start the motor. Does it keep firing even as the motor is dying? Yes... then it is fuel, No... then it is electrical and will need further diagnostics to chase down.

If it is fuel, I’d be pulling the carb again and making darn sure the orifaces are clear and the float height is adjusted properly and needle valve is functioning as it should.


----------



## Terry Densford (Mar 28, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Terry, you first need to figure out if it is spark or fuel you are losing now. You can get an inline spark tester pretty cheap at harbor freight. Put it in line and start the motor. Does it keep firing even as the motor is dying? Yes... then it is fuel, No... then it is electrical and will need further diagnostics to chase down.
> 
> If it is fuel, I’d be pulling the carb again and making darn sure the orifaces are clear and the float height is adjusted properly and needle valve is functioning as it should.



I'll get right on it!! will let u know soon as i can. Thank you!


----------



## Shif (Mar 21, 2019)

Terry, those engines are pretty much bullet proof other than issues with the carb. If you are handy the carb needs to be carefully cleaned and checked that all functions are clear or replace the carb with a new one.


----------

